# HC Cuba Yellow Leafs



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

I’ve been trying to grow Cuba in my tanks for 2-3 years but never suceeded. In my last trial I’ve suceeded and they started growing, but I have a yellow leaf problem. HC keeps growing but leafs are getting yellow. The plant has been in the aquarium for 7-8 months, so it is not an emerse-submerse problem. I have read each single topic, many of them said that it was beacause of low iron or CO2 levels, but they are pretty normal in my tank. 


I have been dosing Seachem iron and Tropica NPK+ daily. I change %20 water 3 times a week. CO2 is added 2 bubbles per second, I have 75W light on 70liters aquarium. (3 Grolux - 2 Aquastar) 9 hours per day lighting. I have Tetratec Ex600 Filter and the temperature is 24.5 degrees. pH is around 6.5. The substrate is Hagen Quartz Black.


What could be the problem?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

ata326 said:


> The substrate is Hagen Quartz Black.
> That could be the problem?


:fish:


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

You could try root tabs.


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a inert substrate and my HC isn't yellow. I dose the EI fertz. Have you tested your nitrate levels?


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have Sera Florenette A tablets, but I don't believe in that they are really useful. That's why I didn't use them.

I've spent the major part of my aquarium budget to chiller and pH-CO2 control. I'll be receiving the chiller tomorrow and the controller next week. 

I thought of buying Seachem Fluorish microelement fertilizer? Would it work tough?

I don't have a nitrate test, I'll try to buy a nitrate test. Do I need all NO2-NO3-NO4 or just NO3 is enough?

Any other idea?

Thanks for the replies.

BTW I've seen many people growing HC without a fertilised substrate. In my opinion that is not the problem. Cause this yellow leaf problem started this week. They started growing up about 3 weeks ago and they've expanded from a 1-2 inch2 area through 3-4 inch2.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Most likely CO2 is low.
I will assume your NO3, PO4 and iron are OK


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have Ista CO2 indicator. It's color is yellowish green. So it's not CO2. 

In addition CO2 levels are higher than normal.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Take a look at the attachment on nutrient deficiencies.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

ata326 said:


> I have Ista CO2 indicator. It's color is yellowish green. So it's not CO2.
> 
> In addition CO2 levels are higher than normal.


try moving your drop checker around. Also just because your drop checker is yellow doesn't mean you plants aren't co2 starved. Your plants are a much better indicator than your drop checker.

I would move you drop checker around your tank and see what it registers at. Also when was the last time you changed your drop checker solution? are you using 4dkh solution or tank water?


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

rockhoe14er said:


> try moving your drop checker around. Also just because your drop checker is yellow doesn't mean you plants aren't co2 starved. Your plants are a much better indicator than your drop checker.
> 
> I would move you drop checker around your tank and see what it registers at. Also when was the last time you changed your drop checker solution? are you using 4dkh solution or tank water?


Actually my fishes are my CO2 indicators, if they seem swim near the surface I reduce CO2 but my CO2 levels are pretty high tough, Cuba's and glossos have been making a lot of O2 bubbles.

I'm using the solution, and have changed it around 5 days ago.

I'll receive my pH Controller following week. I'll fix the CO2 levels.

I thought of having 6.4 pH. I have paracheirodon axelrodi, SAE, amano shrimps and glosso, cuba.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Newt said:


> Take a look at the attachment on nutrient deficiencies.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the document, it was pretty helpful.

My checkoff list:
Nitrogen
Iron
Potassium
Magnesium
Copper
Zinc

It seems that I'll increase my macro element fertiliser dosage a little bit and buy a Seachem Flourish microelement fertiliser.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Could we see a picture of the plants? Cuba, when healthy, can have anywhere from red to orange to yellow leaves, and so I am wondering if yellow is a problem.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, the photos that were taken by my cellphone were blury. So I found our camera and took new pictures a few minutes ago. 

You can see the yellow parts of the leafs on the upper side of the cuba. 




























Thanks guys...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am glad you produced a picture! I was assuming that 'Cuba' meant Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba', and that is why I said that orange to yellow colors are normal. It is always good to use the full names of plants!! From your picture I see that only a few of the older leaves have turned a kind of orange yellow, and that the plants with these leaves are over a rock and can't get their roots in the substrate. I wouldn't worry about these few leaves for now. If a whole bunch more of the leaves turn yellow, especially leaves of plants rooted in the substrate, then I would worry.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

HeyPK said:


> I am glad you produced a picture! I was assuming that 'Cuba' meant Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba', and that is why I said that orange to yellow colors are normal. It is always good to use the full names of plants!! From your picture I see that only a few of the older leaves have turned a kind of orange yellow, and that the plants with these leaves are over a rock and can't get their roots in the substrate. I wouldn't worry about these few leaves for now. If a whole bunch more of the leaves turn yellow, especially leaves of plants rooted in the substrate, then I would worry.


I've read the topic and saw that I've mentioned it is HC Cuba:



> HC keeps growing but leafs are getting yellow.


Anyways, thanks for the reply.

There are some parts on the substrate which are in the same situation. I've increased the CO2 dosage a little bit and the iron levels as well. Yellowing seems to be slowed down.

I've received my aquarium cooler:

Photos of the cooler. (The page is in Turkish sorry people  )

I'll be buying seachem flourish microelement fertilizer in the next week.

My pH controller arrived Turkey, I'm waiting reply from the customs office.

Preeshaydit


----------



## Matt F. (Dec 11, 2010)

if you're not using a known dkh with that reagent, your yellow drop checker means virtually nothing.
hC loves a lot of co2. 30+ppm is a good thing for this plant...also a nutrient rich substrate and semi-soft water, ime. 3 20% waterchanges per week can also increase the hardness in the tank...how hard/soft is your water?

here is what i did in 2-3*gh/kh on aquasoil with plenty oif co2:
Retired from growing this plant.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Amazing!

I received my cooler, and tomorrow my pH Controller comes. Cubas have been growing rapidly. Yellow leaf problem seems to be stopped. Only the old ones remained.

Thanks everyone...


----------

